# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  wachszhne

## rinado

hallo ihr lieben zahnies da draussen!

ich hab da mal ne frage...viele von euch mussten doch im tpk kurs diese gruseligen zhne schnitzen :grrrr....:  
konnte jemand von euch diese auch behalten (frontzahn und molar) und mchte sie mir vermachen? wenns sein muss, wrde ich auch mit dem jenigen einen netten preis fr die exemplare aushandeln. aber nur wenn sie auch gut sind :hmmm...: ! 

viele liebe gre

----------


## netfinder

will ich da wer die arbeit sparen^^?

----------


## Sternchen983

Also die Wachszhne muten wir auch schnitzen, aber behalten durften wir die nicht.Am Anfang ist das schon recht mhsam, besonders wenn man sowas noch nie vorher gemacht hat.Ich wute zuerst auch gar nicht, wie ich anfangen soll.Aber wenn der Erste erst mal fertig ist, dann gehts schon und beim 3. Zahn hat man dann schon viel weniger Probleme.Du wirst sehen, das klappt schon, nur nicht verzweifeln!Vielleicht kannst du ja auch zu Hause oder im Labor ein bichen ben?
Liebe GRsse

----------


## flopipop

vor allem kommt aufwachsen im physikum wieder dran. da musst du es selber machen, also: ben,ben,ben.

----------


## Smibo

> hallo ihr lieben zahnies da draussen!
> 
> ich hab da mal ne frage...viele von euch mussten doch im tpk kurs diese gruseligen zhne schnitzen 
> konnte jemand von euch diese auch behalten (frontzahn und molar) und mchte sie mir vermachen? wenns sein muss, wrde ich auch mit dem jenigen einen netten preis fr die exemplare aushandeln. aber nur wenn sie auch gut sind! 
> 
> viele liebe gre


Ey tut mir leid, aber wenn du schon bei Wachszhnen schummeln willst??? Wie willst du dann das Physikum bestehen und danach an den Patienten ran???!!

----------


## maxl2000

Was wrden die dann spter mit ihren Patienten machen?

----------


## flopipop

> sie hatten ihre eigentliche arbeit noch im Schrank wo die assis dann nur schnell nachschauen mussten....


und was jetzt?  :Nixweiss:  was wird aus den beiden?

----------


## Pakur

> und was jetzt?  was wird aus den beiden?


drfen jetzt keine kurse mehr in der zahnklinik machen --> mssen also zu humanmedizin wechseln.

----------


## flopipop

das kann doch nicht sein, dass wegen einem kramm sie von der fakultt gleich verwiesen werden.......

----------


## ZMEDI

> das kann doch nicht sein, dass wegen einem kramm sie von der fakultt gleich verwiesen werden.......


Na dann probiers doch mal aus und erzhl uns wie das bei euch so gehandhabt wird  :bhh:

----------


## flopipop

> Na dann probiers doch mal aus und erzhl uns wie das bei euch so gehandhabt wird



lieber nicht.  :Grinnnss!:   aber ich denke, die htten zwar mega stress gemacht, aber rausschmeien...nee, soweit wrden die glaub ich nicht gehen...

----------

